# Real names on forums



## Vicky88 (Aug 9, 2006)

Do you guys prefer your real names being used or do you prefer being known by your username on here?

On another forum I use, there are a select few of really active members (myself inclued) and we are quite a close bunch so we all know eachothers names and have nicknames for eachother etc. but on here it seems less like that? Less personal maybe?

There are definitely members that I see around a lot more than the rest e.g. shimmer, hyperrealgirl, misschevious, wattage, juneplum etc. but everyone seems to go by their username?

I usually prefer being called Vicky (which is why I normally have that as my username, or somewhere in there). It's more personal and makes it a nice little environment if we are all friends!

Anyway, I am just wondering. So if you prefer being called by your real name, tell me what it is in this thread or vice versa!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 9, 2006)

I prefer either or. Not much difference to me. Call me corvsqueen or call me Chrissy. Six in one, half a dozen in the other from where I sit.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 9, 2006)

I love my name but no one can say it.  My name is Ijeoma (pronounced E-ja-ma) so it's easier to go by my username.  Some people call me EJ or IJ


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 9, 2006)

hi vicky, it's nice to meet you! i don't really mind the use of real name or username. for me, knowing the username of other members is just an easier way of knowing who's posting what since i can't possibly remember everyones name all the time. but this is a great idea for those of us who wants to know other people's real name.

anyhow, my real name is suerte but most people call me tet. my username, w/o the numbers, is a nick-name given to me by close friends (who are mostly males) a few years ago when we were on our summer trip in asia. another girl was called "princess" and to this day, the monikers stuck. anyways, family, colleagues & friends call me 
"tet" and so i will answer to "tet" or my username in this forum!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

I never leave my name out and I suck at remembering people's real names


----------



## Raerae (Aug 9, 2006)

You mean your use name isn't your real name!

I feel so decieved! lol


----------



## lara (Aug 9, 2006)

<----- take a guess.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 9, 2006)

Haha - I don't mind that Specktraettes know my name but other places I never give it out. 

I save it for friends


----------



## ette (Aug 9, 2006)

I usually use my name (Charlotte) but Ette is close because there was already a Charlotte here. I couldn't think of a name anyway.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_<----- take a guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ummm...  Dakota!  Peiper?  Sally?


----------



## Jaim (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm a Jamie! There are a few other Jamies here (yay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so being called by my real name would get weird and confusing.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Ummm...  Dakota!  Peiper?  Sally?_

 
I think it's Bob.


----------



## lara (Aug 9, 2006)

Now now, no need to point out my fug mannishness.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 9, 2006)

mine's heather... i just got my username from a song.. i use it for everything just b/c its easy to remember but i hate it now.. its kind of dorky. queen of disaster.. ugh... i wanna change it now.. but oh well!


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 9, 2006)

my real name is Ebony I perfer that name. Gift of Style is my business


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Now now, no need to point out my fug mannishness._

 
You're not even close to fug darling.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 
_I love my name but no one can say it.  My name is Ijeoma (pronounced E-ja-ma) so it's easier to go by my username.  Some people call me EJ or IJ_

 
Haha, same here. IRL and on another forum I'm just Z. My real name is Nzingha (N-zing-ga) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, on the really afrocentric forums they all call me Sister Nzingha or Nzingha. 

I don't mind people calling me by my username at all, but I understand how warm it feels knowing everyones name. One forum I'm apart of requires proof of identity and admins approval to join, so we're all ultra close, and knowing each others name really adds to that.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 
_I love my name but no one can say it.  My name is Ijeoma (pronounced E-ja-ma) so it's easier to go by my username.  Some people call me EJ or IJ_

 

what a beautiful name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 9, 2006)

*raises hand* Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm Nina


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_I usually use my name (Charlotte) but Ette is close because there was already a Charlotte here. I couldn't think of a name anyway._

 
Ooh I always thought your name was Ette! I thought it was french or something lol.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 
_I love my name but no one can say it._

 






And because I like to be mysterious


----------



## Raerae (Aug 9, 2006)

No it's not spelled wrong =P


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 9, 2006)

i think we don't go by real names because there's so many of us and like Shimmer said, I am bad with remembering names. I'm Cathy by the way.

Speaking of user names, what's the meaning behind everyone's user name --- don't mean to change the subject, moderators, please put in another thread if you need to. Just curious about our creativity.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

People mix up the spelling of my name all the time.  Both of my last 2 jobs had me in their system initially as, "Rae" instead of Rea.  And i end up getting called Rae by like EVERYONE, since once you introduce someone as one name, Rae, it takes FOREVER to get them to call you your real name, Rea.

I dunno who started calling me Raerae, but it stuck as a nickname.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

honestly, my SN is a shorter version of what I created as an SN when I started dating my husband...
I hated my old ID and wanted to create something that my exhusband didn't know about soooooo in staring at random things in my room I saw a bottle of lotion called "Shimmering Dreams" and was like ooo myshimmeringdreams...
well...
that got to be too long to type (and I'm lazy) so shimmer it is.

And I have never even _heard_ the fuel song.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_And I have never even heard the fuel song._

 
Haha I take it you've been asked that before LOL!


----------



## Katura (Aug 10, 2006)

I use my name, haha, not creative enough to think up a witty lil name...

I'll stick with something I'm stuck with


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 10, 2006)

*Can ya'll guess my name?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .  Anyway, most people just call me Yvette (like E-vette...in fact, when people try to spell my name they usually spell it w/ an E
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...but some people know me as Evie...My sister is Yvonne (how confusing is that





)...we even look alike...even our own Mother got our names confused sometimes!!!!  My Daddy named us..he was French.  My Mother named our older sister..Michele.  Anyway...ya'll don't wanna hear my life story...so..yeah...you get the point
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 10, 2006)

well my name is Anjelique ( pronounced the same as Angelique..kind of like Ang-a-leak.) hahaha.but most people call me Anjie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but if you want you can call me mrs vin diesel..since I will be eventually
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahah


----------



## Lalli (Aug 10, 2006)

my name is Naazlee.. sometimes people cnt pronounce my name. my lil bro couldnt and renamed me Lalli! im knwn as lalli or naz. and Naazlee when my mummy is angry with me


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Haha I take it you've been asked that before LOL!_

 
Every guy who has ever hit on me online has asked me about that.


----------



## Tyester (Aug 10, 2006)

I go by Tye or Tyester. 

And no, it's not Todd(dont ask), nor is it short for Tyson, Tyler, Tyrese, or anything else.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_(dont ask)_


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_I go by Tye or Tyester. 

And no, it's not Todd (dont ask), nor is it short for Tyson, Tyler, Tyrese, or anything else._

 

LOL!


----------



## Tyester (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_



_

 
I know it's kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_I know it's kinda defeats the purpose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Tell us!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm Niki.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 10, 2006)

There is never anybody named Shawna on any boards I sign up for (go figure) so I just use my real name.  Well,  technically my real name is Shawna-Lee, and yeah, I was born in the 70's.  Since I am too lazy to type in the whole thing,  Shawna it is


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_You mean your use name isn't your real name!

I feel so decieved! lol_

 
Why yes, my real name is MAC Whore.  Feel free to call me Ms. Whore.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 12, 2006)

heh thats almost as bad as those poor girls who get stuck with, "Hooker" for a last name heh...

Dont understand why people hold onto those terrible names lol...  I'd be at the court ASAP changing that LOL...


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

Ever heard of the movie Mona Lisa Smile? Well, I took that and change it to MarieLisa_Smile Lol What a loser


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi I'm Jennie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can call me anything, I'd be flattered if anyone even knew who I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ninas (Juneplum) name always confuses me, I want to call her June


----------



## asnbrb (Aug 14, 2006)

Haha.  My real name's Erin and there's like a ton of us Erins on the board.  My screen name comes from when I was a kid and had a huge red coat that my friend insisted looked like "something Barbie would wear"-- so I became Asian Barbie.  It soon got shortened to asnbrb.


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 16, 2006)

Hah, I like that. Asian Barbie. Anyway my name is Megan and I thought NutMeg was a cute nickname. I don't mind being called Megan, I just didn't think the username would be up for grabs.


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi! My name is Alma...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 16, 2006)

Genevieve.. (gen-ah-veeve) or French is pronounced (jon-vee-evvv)
I go by Genny. 

my screen name is 100 percent NON creative, but at the time i couldnt think of anything else. ANd its far too hard to remember all the stupid Xs and _'s IN it.. I wish i could change it. I hate it.haha.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 18, 2006)

I go by sewpunk on all boards.  ('cept eBay - some ass stole it from me!)

Sewpunk was something my hub came up after many late nights were spent sewing projects for school.  My real name is Lauren.

I was going to use LUVTOFU... but it gives off the wrong message.  HAHA, I am just a vegetarian who loves her 'fu.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Why yes, my real name is MAC Whore. Feel free to call me Ms. Whore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 18, 2006)

Well i'm Virginia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but everyone ends up calling me virgin. So macvirgin it is


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Aug 18, 2006)

My name is Feather, and yes that is my real name. I usually use it for my screename. But, somebody here already had that name.


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 22, 2006)

hmm, no one can ever pronounce my real name (even tho it's freaking pho-net-ic), so in online interactions, most people just call me Eo...but i use my real name and don't mine people knowing it.

eowyn797 is my username because, honestly, my parents almost named me Eowyn (because they were big giant, and probably HIGH, hippy freaks), but they decided hardly anyone would ever pronounce it right so they went with Ahlennah instead which NO ONE pronounces right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 silly people.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Ooh I always thought your name was Ette! I thought it was french or something lol._

 
LOL...me too.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_I use my name, haha, not creative enough to think up a witty lil name...

I'll stick with something I'm stuck with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wondered if that was your real name.  It's really pretty.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Aug 23, 2006)

well I dont care you can call me brandi or you can call me monkey... brandis my real name and my nickname has been monkey forever lol... hence brandiisamonkey


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 24, 2006)

i are ASHLEE!! you can call me PRINCESS! jk

i go by whatever people wanna call me; I used to be called Sushi Flower on myspace, and people would recognize me lmao i go to a big college, and a girl came up to me in the library and was like "Sushi Flower???" i was like "uhhh wha?" lol but then too many people had the s/n it got confusing.  People here usually call me Pixie or whateverz.  As long as it's not a rude nickname, I'll answer.


----------



## lightnlovly (Aug 24, 2006)

Makes no difference to me:cartwheel: 


Hi I'm Lisa!!!!


----------

